# Movies



## jdog (Oct 27, 2001)

I hear that the next movie will feature the next-gen cast.  When are we going to see DS9/Voyager people on movies?

-jdog


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2001)

Voyager doesnt really lend itself to a movie,
well not unless species 8472 make a comeback and janeway is at some helm against them/with them.  Or maybe a borg comeback, a kazon comeback or those hunting species come back.


DS9 doesnt really  have some sort of movie plot either, sisko is gone and made one with the profets and the rest of crew just *is*...

If they made a movie I would like to see what plot they would choose


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 27, 2001)

They were supposed to make some TV movies for DS9. That'd be nice, because they left a few threads hanging with that show. For example, Sisko left, but he _was_ supposed to come back.


----------



## jdog (Oct 27, 2001)

they make up plots for the movies.  None of the plots in the TNG movies had anything to do with the show.

-jdog


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

Star Trek X looks to be the end of the line for Data. As for any of the other members of TNG/DS9/Voyager cast, they can always write them in without to many problems (other than spreading the story to thin).

The positions are going to be much the same as in the last couple movies from what I've heard (and the actors are calling the shots on this). Frakes is the director, Stewart is the star and Spiner the co-star. Everyone else is support for the most part.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

This is the last movie with data in it  ???
Why ?? what have you heard ???
I love data (more likeable than the doctor on Voyager )


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

While I certainly don't know the real reason, I would venture to guess that it might be because Brent Spiner isn't looking any younger, and Data isn't supposed to age. Still, it is a disappointment, since his character is a lot less annoying than some others I could mention...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

Data wants to look more human, thus the emotion chip, and teh dying of hair (in one of the episodes).  I think if they wanted to they could work him in.  I like data damn it


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

Like I said, that was just my speculation. I haven't followed Star Trek since DS9 ended and all there was was Voyager . Now that TNN is showing reruns of TNG and there's a new Star Trek show, I'm getting into it a bit more. But I've missed a lot of the going-ons of it all.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

My understanding (based on rumor) is that Spiner feels that Data is stopping him from getting other acting roles (though I don't see this happening to Stewart). It sounds like he is going through the same thing that Nimoy did before he started being successful as a director.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

Don't forget the voice intros for Imax movies. Leonard Nimoy has defined that role.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

Yeah, when it stop bothering him, he was able to do a ton of different things. Spiner could learn from that.

By the way, I saw you desktop in another thread. Looks like you are working on first quarter Algebra, have you gotten to Galois Theory yet (that was second or third quarter as I recall, some time after Rings usually)? It got more fun for me when I could relate that stuff to things I was interested in (like Gauge Theory in physics or Lie Groups and Lie Algebras). We used Herstein for our text (it was as borning as my instructor). The only thing that kept me up in class was that I had Riemannian Geometry right after that one (I loved that class).

Are you specializing in any area? As an undergrad I took both a year of differential geaometry and topology (and a year of graduate differential geometry), I also to a year of mechanics and quantum theory (I was originally a physics major). I only needed a year of algebra and analysis, and a year of two other series


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

Yeah, we're doing the first quarter of graduate level algebra (I'm a first-year grad). We're sort of skipping around right now, although we're doing group theory this quarter. Our text is by Serge Lang, and it's horrible. I used Hungerford for undergrad and I still use that mostly now. And yeah, we've just started looking at Galois Theory in depth.

I'm actually a little embarrassed by that screenshot, because I did some really stupid stuff for that homework assignment that were either typos or just plain blatantly wrong but easily correctable if I had looked. Dang it. My defense is that I was staying up late nights to work on it.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

That sure sounds like the text I use for my graduate series (though I only finished the first two quarters and haven't taken the qualifying exam yet). I was going to take complex analysis instead of real analysis (I heard the exam was easier), and I finished pretty much everything else. I've had a year of graduate differential geometry (differentiable manifolds, riemannian geometry, integration on manifolds), Lie Groups (differentiable manifolds, Lie groups, Lie Algebras), mathematical method in physics, and some odd classes on quantum field theory and relativity to kill time. Most of my research has been in differential topology which I got interested in when I was working at the NFS Geometry Center a number of years ago. One of my first papers was on tight immersions of manifolds (both polyhedral and smooth) and I was lucky enough to work with a few Fields Medalists who helped catch my mistakes during my work.

So has any area peaked your interest yet? My interest in theoretical physics pushed me into mathematics (though the fact the our department is mainly experimentalist didn't help stop me from changing majors). All the best physics was being done in our math department, and the physics department was thirty years behind in their math (I learn relativity coordinate free while the physics department was still using tensors which doesn't show you the global characteristics, but is good for calculating paths).


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

This math stuff has got to be a thread killer!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

I used to love math 
It was all so..methodical 
I took calculus, and the love affair ended 
I made so many stupid mistakes yielding so many wrong answers it wasnt even funny


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

To be honest, I haven't quite figured out what I want to specialize in. Both combinatorics and number theory struck a cord while I was an undergrad, but I don't have to make a decision yet, so I want to hold off on it (I'm taking year-long courses on topology, analysis, and algebra right now because they have a breadth requirement here at OSU). I worked with two professors on a couple of different projects as an undergrad, and I loved doing the research. I'm just not sure what I want to do it in, yet...

Oh, and Admiral, there's a lot of cool subjects other than calculus. It's really too bad you have to get through calculus to get to the fun stuff.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 28, 2001)

I passed calc I and calc II,
I did not need calc III for my major so I never bothered taking it lol 
I am doing a math/cs course now on number theory lol ...
Seems ok, working with a lot of matrices ... have an exam tomorrow and have not studied yet... oh well... will do so tomorrow


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 28, 2001)

What are you doing in that class? That stuff was really cool. Especially encryption techniques.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

encruption ???  dang! I feel cheated 
No such thing on my syllablus

Most of the stuff on the syllabus looks like manipulating, solving, interpollating matrices in MATLAB 

lol...no I want encryption 


Admiral


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 29, 2001)

You are  a language lover... to me math  is another language (as well as C, C++  and even  scripting languages)  so  I  suppose that would  lend yourself to loving math.   Its very  funny math always came naturally to  me (slept  my  way through  algebra  I  and  II) and now  I  am so  happy  now that  I code, without math I'd be lost.  I know  this was talked  about  in another  thread but have you  guys seen Pi, that  was a great  movie!

BTW ok seeeing how data talks  and OS  9 the computer  talks  commands to  you, do you think Data  is  running a  MacOS X 1390.1 os?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

I did OK (A grade work) through
* Algebra I
* Algebra II
* Trigonometry
* Geometry
* Analytical  Geometry
* Linear Algebra

All of the above in High School

In Calculus I and Calculus II it sort of fell apart at the university level.  I understood the concepts, its just that I made A LOT of stupid mistakes, thus I lost many points on tests.

I have no problem coding.  The good thing with coding is that if you make a stupid mistake the compiler pulls its middle finger out and says "f* u, this dont work" he he   Then you know you made a stupid mistake 


I have seen PI he he, good movie 

And finally, you lost me on your last BTW 

Admiral


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 29, 2001)

Data,  the android,  what os  does he  run  (jk)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

Have you read the TNG vs M$ Borg parody and what is data ran on windows ?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 29, 2001)

Wow, this is pretty amazing...I thought this thread was lost from Star Trek forever. 

And personally, I believe that Data is running on a supped up version of the Palm OS


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

PalmOS lol 
With graffiti HWR  he he he 

I had a math exam today...
I did not study error analysis damn it!
I missed one question

OK  b =  sin(1/x) / tan(theta).
Would b be more suceptible to change if theta were changed by 10% or if x was changed by 10% ?  I said theta since tan(theta) is the divisor and that can do a lot to what b is whether tan(theta) is bigger or smaller.

I have also TOTALLY forgotten how trig functions work so I could not prove my theory ... argh... let me crack a book open and refresh my memory ;-)


Admiral


----------



## RacerX (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm gone for one day and we get back to Star Trek?

At UCSD we can substitute Topology for Algebra and Complex Analysis for Real Analysis. I do great at visualizing things, but I am awful at "real" math (my wife does our taxes, that is how bad I am). I'm just not that good at linear thought, but dealing with things spatially seem to come very easy for me (even in high or undefined dimensions). Like Soapvox said, math is a language, and I use it to describe the things I can visualize. The only problem is that I'm not that great with languages (math included). The type of math I do is more akin mental sculpting. I love curves and surfaces, all the same types of things I like in women and cars (that sounds sexist didn't it? My wife knows how much I love her singularities!).

Still, I envy people like you guys who pick up languages so easily. I have problems with english, and have had no luck with any others that I have tried.

As for Data, I don't know what OS his is using, but has anyone else noticed that Prof. Hawking uses "Fred" as his voice? Maybe he is using a Mac.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 29, 2001)

Hey RacerX...
Have you figured out the formula and the way to graph it so that when you do graph it a picture (or 3D curve therefore) comes out that looks like your wife ??

When I did calculus we played around with curves and 3D stuff getting areas and so on 


Math is indeed a language, I just have trouble remembering rules and relations... I need cheat sheets, and even when I do, at a testing environment I get nervous, go crazy, and make stupid mistakes.  When I program I can reason, logic, if not this then that, else something else.
As for spoken languages, I have no problem, I flew right by my russian unit exam today... I guess there are different levels of languages he he.

As for you not being able to, we all work in different ways, so it makes sense to supplement one another here, and in real life, where one falls back another helps and vice versa.


As for hawkins...one days I imagined him speaking in the "xylophone" voice...now that was hilarious 


Dang.. I need to get cranking on my CS241 HW... due next thursday!
(Have I mentioned how much I hate C  )


Admiral


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 29, 2001)

I don't know about Fred. The thing is, Fred's the same voice that my copy of MadLibs for the Apple IIGS used to use (practically). Ever since I've had a PowerMac, I've always been a Victoria man, myself (although she seems to have some major speech disability in OS X).

Also, I think it's just sort of a mathematician thing to not be able to multiply well. Whenever I would go out to eat with another math friend and our respective girlfriends (there were no female B.S. math majors in my undergrad ), it was always the girlfriends who calculated the tip.

And when it comes to languages, I love grammar. Can't remember a single word, though.


----------

